# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Wijbenga (Groningen)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Wijbenga

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk C. Wijbenga, Groningen

Adres: Korreweg 44, Groningen


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Wijbenga*

----------

